# Space Marine Scouts and More



## relicblade (Sep 14, 2013)

Hiya,

I'm new to the boards, so if I'm doing something wrong, please tell me.

I'm open to negotiation. Also, I'd really prefer if people buy all of my stuff together, not just pick a mini or two and some spare parts. 

I've got a squad of space marine scouts (4 w/ bolter, 1 w/ heavy bolter) and most of the other bitz on sprue. I'm starting at $19 + shipping. 

I've also got a metal Shuriken Cannon turret with two metal Eldar Guardians. I don't believe this set is sold anymore, so I can't tell what it's retail would be. I'm going to guess $12+shipping. 

I've got a pile of semi-assembled mutant Chaos Marines made from hybrids of Tyranid, Chaos, and Space Marine parts in less-than-fantastic condition. I can get pictures if interested. $7+shipping maybe?

I have a dozen Tyranid Spore Mines, 2 primed black, for $19+shipping.

IF YOU order stuff from above, you can also buy bits and bases (PM me with your specific interests, we'll price as we go), as well as a full canister of GaleForce Nine Green Hobby Flock $2+shipping.

I'll only ship to the continental USA.

I prefer cash through PayPal, but am willing to trade for some of the following:
Legion of the Damned (both original '98 release, conversions, or the modern ones)
Assault Marines (helmeted)
Devastator Marines (helmeted)
Mk. IV Maximus helmets
Rogue-Trader Style Marine missile launchers
Terminators (will accept Dark Vengeance ones)

Now, I understand that I'm not selling much, but if you happen to have a small number of well-painted Space Marines of ANY sort, PM and we'll see if we can work something out.


----------

